# '46 AF 310 4-6-2 no go



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so i am not too sure what is going on but set up the train around the tree as per normal last week and she ran great this week will not for love not money do anything on 12v ...will run full time on 16v no flippin problem but not on normal posts for 12v and this goes for any controller i use including original.

thoughts ???


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

everything is dirty.....cleaning now and looking for a renegade spring now -_-


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ok so now i am sort of stumped ...cleaned steamer and fixed spring and still nothing with 12v but still works on 16v....tried another unit maybe 2-3 years newer and same damn thing. would this be a track issue?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, it's not your power source so that's eliminated. I would visit the track next. Simple process of elimination. On the loco check for any source of binding, leading to need more power to get the loco started. Bench test the loco..If it runs ok, the problem might be in the track, but I think it's the loco. Wire gauge is sufficient enough from the tranny to the track to deliver power?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 310 is a simple engine. Some things to consider or expand on. How do you know what the voltage is on the track? Is the reverse unit in the engine sequencing and if so at what voltage, or is it locked in forward? If the track voltage is measured with a quality meter it will read the transformer output voltage even if there are high resistance connections because the input impedance of the meter is very high (draws almost no current to make the reading.)
Since the problem sounds uniform around the track the problem might be the 690 track terminal is not making good contact with the rail flanges but it sounds to me like the brushes are bad, not making good contact with the commutator.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

i am sorry guys as these are all great answers and suggestions this was not the case.
this was a case of not having the wires to the track on the right terminals on the old controller a slap yourself in the face moment if you will.
i moved the wires on the terminals over to the left and wala everything works fine again -_-

mind you ....everything that contributes to the power is now spotless and shiny lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No matter the cause of the problem, it always feels great to have it fixed. Enjoy the engine.


----------

